# ~~!~~~°°~~~ cURE YOuR pARaSitiC iNfeStatiON



## thereisacuredonotlistentoy (Apr 17, 2021)

Wondering why you have tried everything and always come up empty handed? Your doctor is clueless and you're not trying hard enough. The amswer is simple. Many people are currently infected with a parasitic infestation not currently widely recognized by the medical community. These are very tiny and are not seen by the naked eye. You will not physically notice them. These creatures burrow into the lining of your digestive track and create all kinds of havoc. Because they are not large enough to diagnose, many people are left scratching their heads and do not properly treat this problem. Worse, they travel to other parts of the body, infecting the nose, and even the brain. When they latch onto your organs, in order to stimulate a hunger response in your tract, they will create a spasming. They are nasty, tough to get rid of, and extremely misunderstood. Here is a decent formula to help you get rid of them entirely. Depending on the severity of the problem, you will need to cleanse for anywhere from 3-11 months. Perhaps even more. Sometimes getting rid of a parasitic infestation take up to four years. Especially if you are in doubt and go gentle on the problem. 
You will very sincerely need to chew one to two raw cloves of garlic before every meal and drink the bolthouse farms drink containing carrots turmeric ginger and lemon. This is a very good formula because the acid levels with the lemon juice included will help to digest the parasites.

While you are doing this cleanse, you will notice that these little red dots are showing up in your nasal cavity when you blow you nose. Thats the parasite dead. They also may be kind of orangey-red from the tumeric and carrot juice. It is a tiny dot and it is the common size of this parasite and when you hear little clicking and popping noises in your nasal cavity and ears and sometimes brain (they are tiny enough to cross the blood brain barrier, its because you have this particular type of parasite. Don't worry if they get up there, they will die without a food source. You can also feel them in your throat, ticking and crawling up the esophogus if they end up traveling the wrong way, and especially if you are cleansing with garlic etc... They will crawl up to your nasal cavity. When you take a break, they crawl up to your nasal cavity and then back down so it's best to not take breaks. You may need to take time off from work,etc. Just keep working on it whenever you have time.

Do not be discouraged. Eventually you can kill them off. You will not be this way forever.


----------

